# What type of trader are you?



## Timmy (8 May 2008)

This is a mini-sized version of Van Tharp's 176 question test, the _Investment Psychology Inventory Profile_.  In this mini version there are only 35 questions, and takes about 3 to 4 minutes.

The instructions are here.
The test is here.
Information about the test is here.

You get categorised into a type after answering all the questions.  For example, here is my result:

-------------------------------------------------
You are an Independent Trader!

If the markets interest you, you'll probably work to develop a logical explanation for how they work. This is because you love theoretical ideas and abstract concepts (in fact, much more so than people interactions). This can be great for trading success, if you don't get too theoretical. This type of trader profile suggests that you value knowledge above all else. As a result, you'll be constantly generating new ideas about the market or trying to disprove the ideas that you learn from others...

One of your Trading Strengths

You can quickly determine if a new style of trading or system will fit well with your personality.

One of your Trading Challenges

Your trading could dominate your time and you could become socially isolated, which in turn could upset others, particularly if you have a spouse

-------------------------------------------------

Enjoy!


----------



## tech/a (8 May 2008)

Didnt really have the time to do this but curiousity got me.

Innovative Trader---pretty well sums me up---I think and so do they!


----------



## brty (8 May 2008)

Hi,

I came out as an innovative trader as well, maybe we all do ??


----------



## nomore4s (8 May 2008)

I'm a detailed trader.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 May 2008)

You are a Detailed Trader! 

The Detailed Trader type suggests that you are very quiet and serious. You tend to earn your success by being thorough, methodical, systematic, organized, and dependable. You are also realistic and responsible as long as things make sense for you. You have two of the three qualities that are necessary for trading success (i.e. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). Thus, if you are willing to commit yourself, you'll probably be quite successful as a trader. However, you may need some help seeing the big picture that is necessary for trading success


----------



## nioka (8 May 2008)

The test tells me I'm an independent trader. Now if only someone could tell me what that means?????


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 May 2008)

> You are an Adventurous Trader!
> 
> Generally you are a quiet and flexible observer until a problem appears and then you act quickly to find a solution. You are good at determining what makes things work and going through a large amount of information to find out what is important. This quality will help you immensely as a trader. You are not easily persuaded by anything that is not based on fact. However, if your orientation tends to be external, then you are probably a big risk taker...
> 
> ...




Adventurous.....LOL

you are probably a big risk taker...

You might have problems with self analysis.... Back to the shrink


----------



## trillionaire#1 (8 May 2008)

im a strategic trader ,apparently!  future account balances will determin the 
truth of this,crystal ball please.


----------



## AMR (8 May 2008)

You are a Strategic Trader! 

You probably live in a world of ideas and strategic planning. This is because you value intelligence, knowledge, and being competent. These are great qualities for a trader/investor. In fact, you have the three core qualities that are essential to being a great trader (i.e. you have the ability to see the big picture, new possibilities and connections between things. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). You have an original mind and a great drive to implement your ideas and achieve your goals. Thus, if trading success is important to you, you'll probably find a way to achieve it...

One of your Trading Strengths

Originality and drive; willingness to follow your ideas through to completion.

One of your Trading Challenges

Probably so logical that you don't recognize when emotions are causing you to self-destruct.


----------



## MRC & Co (8 May 2008)

lol, same as you TH.


----------



## Grinder (8 May 2008)

Administrative Trader for me.... maybe it's all the excel spreadsheets:


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 May 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> lol, same as you TH.




You poor guy.  hehe


----------



## pattyp (8 May 2008)

----------------------------------------------------------
You are a Planning Trader!

You tend to be decisive and to the point. You'll quickly assume leadership when it is called for by the circumstances around you. You have the ability to quickly develop and implement trading systems to meet your needs. You have the three core qualities that are essential to being a great trader (i.e. you have the ability to see the big picture, new possibilities and connections between things. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). You can easily spot logical inefficiencies in the market and take advantage of them, especially if you are pointed in the right direction. You enjoy long-term planning and goal setting and seem to enjoy learning, expanding your knowledge and staying well-informed...

One of your Trading Strengths

Originality and drive; willingness to follow your ideas through to completion.

One of your Trading Challenges

Probably so logical that you don't recognize when emotions are causing you to self-destruct.
----------------------------------------------------------

Thats a cool test - And I think it was pretty accurate... 

Especially this one...
"Probably so logical that you don't recognize when emotions are causing you to self-destruct."

Ha ha - CHeers 

Pat


----------



## glenn_r (8 May 2008)

Hmmm this fits me quite well, spooky eh!

I might need to see a shrink........

You are an Adventurous Trader!

Generally you are a quiet and flexible observer until a problem appears and then you act quickly to find a solution. You are good at determining what makes things work and going through a large amount of information to find out what is important. This quality will help you immensely as a trader. You are not easily persuaded by anything that is not based on fact. However, if your orientation tends to be external, then you are probably a big risk taker...

One of your Trading Strengths

You're great at analyzing details to determine what makes things work.

One of your Trading Challenges

You might have problems with self analysis which is critical to eliminating mistakes in trading.


----------



## blehgg (8 May 2008)

> You are a Strategic Trader!
> 
> You probably live in a world of ideas and strategic planning. This is because you value intelligence, knowledge, and being competent. These are great qualities for a trader/investor. In fact, you have the three core qualities that are essential to being a great trader (i.e. you have the ability to see the big picture, new possibilities and connections between things. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). You have an original mind and a great drive to implement your ideas and achieve your goals. Thus, if trading success is important to you, you'll probably find a way to achieve it...
> 
> ...




yea!! sounds great ~ but sooo not me


----------



## Nick Radge (8 May 2008)

You are a Strategic Trader!

You probably live in a world of ideas and strategic planning. This is because you value intelligence, knowledge, and being competent. These are great qualities for a trader/investor. In fact, you have the three core qualities that are essential to being a great trader (i.e. you have the ability to see the big picture, new possibilities and connections between things. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). You have an original mind and a great drive to implement your ideas and achieve your goals. Thus, if trading success is important to you, you'll probably find a way to achieve it...

One of your Trading Strengths

Originality and drive; willingness to follow your ideas through to completion.

One of your Trading Challenges

Probably so logical that you don't recognize when emotions are causing you to self-destruct.


----------



## Nick Radge (8 May 2008)

I wonder if there is  Lifestyle Trader?... or is that just in another thread (world?)


----------



## professor_frink (8 May 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> You are a Detailed Trader!
> 
> The Detailed Trader type suggests that you are very quiet and serious. You tend to earn your success by being thorough, methodical, systematic, organized, and dependable. You are also realistic and responsible as long as things make sense for you. You have two of the three qualities that are necessary for trading success (i.e. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). Thus, if you are willing to commit yourself, you'll probably be quite successful as a trader. However, you may need some help seeing the big picture that is necessary for trading success




Same here

There's still time to change your ways before you become an incompetant trader like me too


----------



## Dukey (8 May 2008)

nioka said:


> The test tells me I'm an independent trader. Now if only someone could tell me what that means?????




Me too nioka!  - Independent trader.

- & is it  a coincidence or are we turning up on the same threads regularly??

not surprised really.   Maybe it's the 'other' basket - I know I could have gone either way on many of the questions.  

-Dukey


----------



## tcoates (8 May 2008)

Me? A "Detailed trader"

(Its pretty accurate - for me)

Tim

Now have to resolve those issues they mentioned :$


----------



## Timmy (8 May 2008)

OK - so I have a theory that that there is a bit of every style in each person, just the result is the more dominant style .... my theory is based on nothing more than an idea so could be completely off track...

I enjoyed reading the descriptions of:
Independent Trader
Detailed Trader
Adventurous Trader
Strategic Trader
Planning Trader

Can those who are:
Innovative (talking to you Tech/a)
Administrative (Grinder)
LifeStyle (LOL...)
and any other,
post the summary up?

This is fun!

Edit:  Actually, I did the test twice, separated by 24 hours, just to see what happened.  Got the same result both times.


----------



## Temjin (8 May 2008)

> You are an Administrative Trader!
> People who fit into this category have several of the qualities that make a good trader. You tend to be practical and realistic, and decisive. You move quickly to implement decisions and these are all good for trading. You love facts and what you think is concrete. You are very good at making sure that things run smoothly. As a result, you tend to be good at organizing projects and people to get things done the most efficient way possible...
> One of your Trading Strengths
> You should have no problems staying with and executing a simple trading system that someone gives you and you feel confident about.
> ...




Yep, it kinda fits me. 

One profile of another similar guy,



> Tom Basso was the founder and CEO of Trendstat Capital Management until he retired in 2004. He was profiled in Market Wizards and known as Mr. Serenity. His focus was always on making sure that his clients could sleep at night.
> 
> Tom once said to me that "I am a businessman first and a trader second." That excellent thought process is typical of the Administrative Trader. Tom was always looking for things that human beings did repetitively in his business so that he could develop a system to do it automatically for them.




Shocking similar!!!!! Being a trader is not my upmost priority, it's the business side that attracts me more. hahah  (develop a system to do it automatically) Ahhhhh, how true is that?  hahaha


----------



## tcoates (8 May 2008)

For the detailed traders (myself included) I like the response that Warren gives...



> Our model of the detailed trader is Warren Buffet who once said, "If you want to be a successful investor, then you have to know every detail of every listed stock. And when someone said, "but there are over 7000 listed stocks," Buffett responded, "Start with the A's."




Tim


----------



## pattyp (8 May 2008)

No other "You are a Planning Trader!" here...?

I kinda feel left out  

I'm a FREAK!


----------



## Temjin (8 May 2008)

Timmy said:


> OK - so I have a theory that that there is a bit of every style in each person, just the result is the more dominant style .... my theory is based on nothing more than an idea so could be completely off track...
> 
> I enjoyed reading the descriptions of:
> Independent Trader
> ...




Try these links instead.  The links may be hidden from access thru direct clicking, but what stops one from "typing" them. haha 

http://www.tharptradertest.com/all-trader-types.aspx

Accurate- http://www.tharptradertest.com/accurate-trader-report.aspx
Administrative- http://www.tharptradertest.com/administrative-trader-report.aspx
Adventurous - http://www.tharptradertest.com/adventurous-trader-report.aspx
Artistic - http://www.tharptradertest.com/artistic-trader-report.aspx
Detailed - http://www.tharptradertest.com/detailed-trader-report.aspx
Facilitative - http://www.tharptradertest.com/facilitative-trader-report.aspx
Fun-Loving - http://www.tharptradertest.com/fun-loving-trader-report.aspx
Independent - http://www.tharptradertest.com/independent-trader-report.aspx
Innovative - http://www.tharptradertest.com/innovative-trader-report.aspx
Planning - http://www.tharptradertest.com/planning-trader-report.aspx
Strategic - http://www.tharptradertest.com/strategic-trader-report.aspx
Socially-Responsible - http://www.tharptradertest.com/socially-responsible-trader-report.aspx
Supportive - http://www.tharptradertest.com/supportive-trader-report.aspx
Values-Driven - http://www.tharptradertest.com/values-driven-trader-report.aspx

Yes, this is exactly why I'm administrative...haha grinding...

Another reason maybe I'm quite extravert and is a social freak. (ok, not really..) Whereas, most people would view traders as being introvert and always being themselve.


----------



## Porper (8 May 2008)

The same as Mr Radge, obviously he is teaching me well........................I think.


You are a Strategic Trader! 

You probably live in a world of ideas and strategic planning. This is because you value intelligence, knowledge, and being competent. These are great qualities for a trader/investor. In fact, you have the three core qualities that are essential to being a great trader (i.e. you have the ability to see the big picture, new possibilities and connections between things. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). You have an original mind and a great drive to implement your ideas and achieve your goals. Thus, if trading success is important to you, you'll probably find a way to achieve it...

One of your Trading Strengths

Originality and drive; willingness to follow your ideas through to completion.

One of your Trading Challenges

Probably so logical that you don't recognize when emotions are causing you to self-destruct.


----------



## pattyp (8 May 2008)

Planning Trader 


"Ed Seykota is an MIT graduate who became one of the first computerized trend followers in the 1960s. Ed also really understood position sizing and used it to accomplish his objectives in trading. I cannot imagine a bigger edge - it's like going back in time with today's technology. But when I met Ed in 1990 all of his software was written in assembly language.

Ed might easily be called the Bill Gates of trading. And Bill Gates, if he were a trader, would be a fine example of a planning trader."


LoL - I got it a second time...

And its very ironic because I am a Software Engineer By Trade


----------



## Timmy (8 May 2008)

Temjin said:


> Try these links instead.  The links may be hidden from access thru direct clicking, but what stops one from "typing" them. haha




Thanks Temjin - makes it easy!


----------



## Temjin (8 May 2008)

Timmy said:


> Thanks Temjin - makes it easy!




No worries.

I redid the test a few times as there were still some questions that I wasn't so sure of. (maybe it's because of my English being the second language) But most of the questions I was pretty dead set on, so I played around with combinations of those that I wasn't 100% sure and I got either an administrative or a planning. It came out pretty much half and half too.

And the planning trader description does fit me quite well to. (along with administrative)


----------



## Grinder (8 May 2008)

It's scary how true some of it can be, even when you don't want it to be. Keep on grinding Temjin and other admins...


----------



## sleepy (8 May 2008)

You are a Strategic Trader!

You probably live in a world of ideas and strategic planning. This is because you value intelligence, knowledge, and being competent. These are great qualities for a trader/investor. In fact, you have the three core qualities that are essential to being a great trader (i.e. you have the ability to see the big picture, new possibilities and connections between things. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). You have an original mind and a great drive to implement your ideas and achieve your goals. Thus, if trading success is important to you, you'll probably find a way to achieve it...

One of your Trading Strengths

Originality and drive; willingness to follow your ideas through to completion.

One of your Trading Challenges

Probably so logical that you don't recognize when emotions are causing you to self-destruct.


-------

Interestingly, the example trader given for a strategic trader is Paul Tudor Jones ... and it states that he is known for saying, "I'm always thinking about losing money as opposed to making money. Don't focus on making money, focus on protecting what you have" 

http://www.tharptradertest.com/strategic-trader-report.aspx

Sounds so like Nick Radge! .... no wonder his also came up as strategic.


sleepy


----------



## motorway (8 May 2008)

You are a Strategic Trader! 



> You probably live in a world of ideas and strategic planning. This is because you value intelligence, knowledge, and being competent. These are great qualities for a trader/investor. In fact, you have the three core qualities that are essential to being a great trader (i.e. you have the ability to see the big picture, new possibilities and connections between things. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). You have an original mind and a great drive to implement your ideas and achieve your goals. Thus, if trading success is important to you, you'll probably find a way to achieve it...
> 
> One of your Trading Strengths
> 
> ...





motorway


----------



## cuttlefish (8 May 2008)

It says I'm a Strategic Trader as well - and I'd say the description does seem to match pretty well to how I'd view my trading/investing.


----------



## wayneL (8 May 2008)

Nick Radge said:


> I wonder if there is  Lifestyle Trader?... or is that just in another thread (world?)




I guess I came out pretty close according to the test:



> You are a Fun-Loving Trader!
> 
> You tend to be optimistic, outgoing, playful, loving life, the people around you and your material comforts. You probably enjoy working with others to make things happen and are more gregarious than the other trader types, finding security in your connection with others. You also bring a logical, common sense approach to your work. And you like to things to be fun. You are highly productive and have an infectious zest for life...
> 
> ...




Hmmmm dunno about that bit in the red, have never had a challenge getting the #### out when it turns to crap.


----------



## GreatPig (8 May 2008)

> You are a Planning Trader!
> 
> You tend to be decisive and to the point. You'll quickly assume leadership when it is called for by the circumstances around you. You have the ability to quickly develop and implement trading systems to meet your needs. You have the three core qualities that are essential to being a great trader (i.e. you have the ability to see the big picture, new possibilities and connections between things. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). You can easily spot logical inefficiencies in the market and take advantage of them, especially if you are pointed in the right direction. You enjoy long-term planning and goal setting and seem to enjoy learning, expanding your knowledge and staying well-informed...
> 
> ...



Yep, sounds like me 

GP


----------



## Whiskers (8 May 2008)

I'm an *Independent Trader. * 



> If the markets interest you, you'll probably work to develop a logical explanation for how they work. This is because you love theoretical ideas and abstract concepts (in fact, much more so than people interactions). This can be great for trading success, if you don't get too theoretical. This type of trader profile suggests that you value knowledge above all else. As a result, you'll be constantly generating new ideas about the market or trying to disprove the ideas that you learn from others. This can be a blessing, as a trader, if you transform this skill into developing a business plan for your trading. On the other hand, it could also be a weakness if you cannot translate it into a sound plan.
> 
> You probably are quiet, contained, and adaptable. In addition, I suspect that you can focus in depth on solving a problem in whatever areas interest you. As a result, you can probably succeed very well in the trading arena, if you don't get too focused on concepts that do not work.
> 
> ...




What only two!? 

Geeses, what have I missed!? 



> Trading Strengths
> 
> You can quickly determine if a new style of trading or system will fit well with your personality.
> You can rapidly evaluate when something is working for you.
> ...




Well, thats pretty right. Pretty well agrees with previous personality and facilitator training where I learnt a bit about my 'normal or natural style and how to style-flex, manage other styles and understand people's different learning styles. 



> Example Trader
> 
> *Data - the Prototype of the Independent Trader*
> 
> ...




Yes indeed, it wasn't until a few years ago that I found a fascinating connection to one of them. 

PS:



sleepy said:


> Interestingly, the example trader given for a strategic trader is Paul Tudor Jones ... and it states that he is known for saying, "I'm always thinking about losing money as opposed to making money. Don't focus on making money, focus on protecting what you have"
> 
> http://www.tharptradertest.com/strategic-trader-report.aspx




That's what I needed to know when I was much younger... well, before the ex split anyway.


----------



## Dukey (8 May 2008)

Whiskers said:


> ....
> 
> Yes indeed, it wasn't until a few years ago that I found a fascinating connection to one of them.




Coo-el  Whiskers!!   are you Albert Einstein's love-child???

I hear he got around - the ol' devil!!! :silly:


----------



## chrissyoscar (8 May 2008)

Looks like I'm a Socially Responsible Trader.



> Socially Responsible traders tend to be very loyal, especially to your values and to people who are important to you. In addition, you want an external life (and a market) that is congruent with your values. However, the market is going to do what it is going to do. You tend to be quick at seeing the possibilities, meaning that you can easily find opportunities in the market. You probably deal with the market according to your personal values and how you feel at the time...
> 
> One of your Trading Strengths
> 
> ...


----------



## Whiskers (8 May 2008)

Dukey said:


> Coo-el  Whiskers!!   are you Albert Einstein's love-child???
> 
> I hear he got around - the ol' devil!!! :silly:




Well, half right... but I ain't sayin which half. :


----------



## Dukey (8 May 2008)

Whiskers said:


> Well, half right... but I ain't sayin which half. :




hopefully it's the half with his brain in it!!!::

.. as I'm sure it must be - since I'm apparently an indy trader too :


----------



## Whiskers (8 May 2008)

Dukey said:


> hopefully it's the half with his brain in it!!!::
> 
> .. as I'm sure it must be - since I'm apparently an indy trader too :




LOL

Wit is a wonderful thing.


----------



## stevo (9 May 2008)

Stevo is a strategic trader.


> You are a Strategic Trader!
> 
> You probably live in a world of ideas and strategic planning. This is because you value intelligence, knowledge, and being competent. These are great qualities for a trader/investor. In fact, you have the three core qualities that are essential to being a great trader (i.e. you have the ability to see the big picture, new possibilities and connections between things. You make decisions based on logic and analysis and you are decisive, orderly and do things sequentially). You have an original mind and a great drive to implement your ideas and achieve your goals. Thus, if trading success is important to you, you'll probably find a way to achieve it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Radge (9 May 2008)

I did it again...


You are a Aussie Rob Trader!

For fear of litigation I had to delete the comments.


----------



## farout (9 May 2008)

Think I am the first with this trader type... agree with it somewhat, like to give others advice, if only they were smart enough to listen 

You are a Facilitative Trader! 

The Facilitative Trader type suggests that you are very quiet and serious. You tend to be very sociable and good at facilitating others as a group leader. You tend to provide inspiring leadership as you find potential in everyone and you want them to fulfill their potential. As a result, you might be a good leader of traders, but be aware that you could be stretching yourself to be an individual or solitary trader. However, you probably like to be well organized, which is quite a useful trait for a trader/investor and you do have two of the three core qualities that are essential to being a great trader (i.e. you have the ability to see the big picture and connections between things. You are also decisive, orderly and able to do things sequentially).


----------



## Temjin (9 May 2008)

Here is another related link. I believe this has already been posted in this forum before, but still interesting read for those who hasn't seen it.

http://www.iitm.com/articles/Personality-Type-and-Trading.htm

I am an ENTJ by a fair margin, done through a lot of tests before including a fully paid one. Dr Tharp has most likely categorised your Myer's Brigg personality type for each of the traders type.


----------



## TheGreenOct (19 May 2008)

You are an Accurate Trader! "I am? LOL"

If you are an accurate trader, then you tend to be quiet and very responsible in meeting your obligations even beyond the call of duty. You are also thorough, practical and very accurate. You are the type of person that I'd want keeping track of my trades and that is your strong point. Your world probably tends to be very concrete and you value harmony and co-operation. However, trading/investing ideas tend to be very abstract. In addition the trading world tends to be very solitary...

One of your Trading Strengths

If someone hands you a system that works – you can follow through with it. You like things that are proven.

One of your Trading Challenges

Thinking too much could lead to analysis paralysis which could be a constant threat.


----------

